# Tips for improving power for an old Aristo Pacific?



## astack (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey there, I recently bought a used Aristocraft Pacific on the cheap and it has turned out to be a little too “well loved” by its previous owner. In running it, I’m getting a lot of stuttering and pausing. It seems like it is especially bad after it’s been running for a while. I was wondering if anyone had some suggestions for things I might try to improve the running. It’s my kids’ favorite loco so I am motivated to try a few things.

Some info.: Based on Greg’s site, I guess it’s the original version of the pacific, because it has plastic side rods. The wheels have lost a lot of plating. There is no previously-installed power pick up connection that I can discern between engine and tender (I took apart the tender to make sure there wasn’t some leads hidden away). The tender does have power pickups on both trucks, there just is no line that connects them to the engine.

Stuff I have tried: First I lubricated the moving parts, then I cleaned my tracks (they are SS, so a wet paper towel usually does the trick). Third, I used brass polish on the rim of the wheels. The latter improved things dramatically at first, but after a few hours running I was back where I started. I tested the power pickup separately in pilot, driver wheels and trailing truck while the loco was on rollers. All wheel types seem to be delivering power. Based on the fact that I see some occasional sparks coming off the front pair of driver wheels, I thought maybe the independently-pivoting wheel pairs might be an issue, so I wedged in paper towel pieces to limit their travel. But that both didn’t help and caused the loco to derail more frequently.

Other stuff I am thinking about trying: sanding especially the pilot and trailing truck wheels because they look like they might be gunky (but they do make the loco go when on rollers). Adding more weight over the front set of drivers to force them to make better contact with rails (Based on the wear, it could be that the loco is riding more on the back set of drivers). Installing a lead connecting the pickups on the tender to the loco.

Does anyone have any ideas that I might try? Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

astack said:


> Installing a lead connecting the pickups on the tender to the loco.


The more wheels collecting power the better.


----------



## astack (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks Pete. I was hoping there would be an easier solution, but I guess not! At least there are already power pickups on the tender. -Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

astack said:


> I was hoping there would be an easier solution


Mine had a pair of 9.6V batteries (NiMH) and an ART-5471 Train Engineer receiver in the tender (I didn't even need to take it out of the case.) No more track pickup issues! I put a switch on the motor to choose between track pickups or battery-r/c power. It worked well. [I still have the 5471 if you want one!]

Check out George Schreyers pages.
Aristo Pacific Tips


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The material the drivers are made from is crummy, and gets dirty (not so conductive) quickly. 

But it has so many pickup points you must be having another issue... how clean is your track? Did you put some kind of oil or something on it?

What is your track cleaning tool? Many times people wind up spreading grime on the rails.

Greg


----------



## astack (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m using a stainless steel track that I clean a couple of times a year with damp paper towels to get all the tree gunk and bird poop off. No oils or anything. To connect pieces of track I’m using rail joiners with some splitjaw clamps outside of those, and a little bit of conductive grease inside the joiner. Most engines don’t have seem to have trouble with the track (with the exception of Thomas).

Since I wrote that post and the engine seemed to start stuttering again even after running really well for a couple of hours, I am wondering if maybe I have an issue with the motor, or maybe my pilot wheels need to be cleaned a little more strenuously. I will try cleaning the pilot wheels better, then run a power pickup from the tender like Pete suggested. I don’t know where you can even get replacements for an Aristo motor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is still hard to believe you have power pickup issues with the pilot, the drivers and trailing truck..

You need to test EACH wheel for power pickup, I would bet that you are not getting pickup from all the wheels...

apply power to one wheel on the left, and then use a wire to test all the wheels on the left. Repeat for the other side..

Do this with the loco on it's back in a cradle.

Something still makes no sense.

Also do NOT use brass polish, it leaves a film and or wax, clean the wheels with isopropyl alcohol, not rubbing alcohol


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It is still hard to believe you have power pickup issues with the pilot, the drivers and trailing truck..
> 
> You need to test EACH wheel for power pickup, I would bet that you are not getting pickup from all the wheels...
> 
> ...


I agree with both previous posts. Aristo used a cheap coating on all their loco wheel that wears off. Try alcohol on the wheels and at the axels/frame. Then clean your track with paper towels and alcohol. If all else fails, go to battery power. The Mikado's and Pacific's are nice looking loco's that for the price are excellent. Good luck and don't give up on it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With all the wheels, this does not make sense.... if all the wheels are damaged, you could try having them hard nickel plated. If anything, the older units had much better power pickup than the new ones.

I still believe you have something wrong, broken wires, bad carbon brush pickups, etc.

Greg


----------

